# Hello :)



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

I'm a "newbie" I'm 16, not really sure where im from as i've moved around so much but currently based in the north east lincolnshire area!
Currently own only one mouse - tiny. Looking for more however!
Also own 4 snakes (No i don't feed my mice to my snakes, they are shop bought, frozen) 
2 Dwarf Hamsters, a few creepy crawlies and a Black Lab :lol: 
Also wanting to keep rats at some point! 

So Heyy 
x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi! It's a great forum  
(I'm 13  )


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hello.............


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey welcome to our forum


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Big welcome


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

Thankyou for the kind welcome


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome  
Creepy crawlies and snakes scare me :shock: :lol:


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

Aww they're lovely, I was actually really afraid of mice a few months back :|

:lol:


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Soon to get rats you say? I still have lots of dumby babies and felix will be getting my hairless girls mated up in a couple of weeks with a stunning hairless lad  

:lol:


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello 

if you ever want any advice about rats drop me a PM, I'm Chairman of the National Fancy Rat Society (for my sins ) and so I should be able to help with any questions or at least find a lady who can if I can't 

welcome to the forum

Lisa


----------

